# how to program a key...need help.



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

hi everyone.

I am new to the forum and to NISSAN Cars.

i just bought a 2002 ser-v and there was only one key. i purchase another key but i need it program. i was wondering if anyone know how to program one. much is appreciated. thanks


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe you have to take the key to the dealer or a locksmith to have it programmed. You might want to try to get the extra keys from whoever you bought car. They came with 3 keys, 2 regular keys and a valet key. The extra keys are of no use to the previous owner unless they want to try to steal your car.


----------



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

i already ask them..they dont know the keys are...the person that owe the car is not in the country no more.

doesnt anyone know how to program the key?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's not a matter of knowing how, but having the equipment to do it. Whoever sold you the key should be able to program it for you.


----------



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

hmmm..i though it was just a squeunce of steps you have to do on the car to program it.

i didnt know you needed an another piece of equipment like a programmer.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Your key will have to be programmed by a dealer with the proper scan tool software.

It varies by the manufacturer and the year of the vehicle but in your case, a scan tool is required.


----------



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

any idea how much would it cost? i already have the blank transponder key.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Call your local dealer. Some charge, some don't.


----------



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

wow they want $95.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's why getting the seller to provide all the keys is such a big deal. $150 for a key and programming is not unusual. 

If you have a blank key be careful where you get it cut. If they do it wrong you're out the cost of the key as well. Most places won't guarantee the cutting if you bring a blank key in to them.

Back to my original question, can't whoever sold you the key program it? Locksmiths in my area sell after-market transponder keys and progarm them too.


----------



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

i bought it on ebay.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

95 to program or 95 for a key and programming?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I had no idea you could get one on eBay because as kongee is finding out, what can you do with it after you get one? All the ads I saw clearly stated that you had to have them programed at a dealer or locksmith. Some did include the old saw about the dealer doing it for free. It's been a long time since I've seen a dealer do anything for free. Caveat Emptor..........


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

The only reason I can see it being 95 dollars is that most shops charge 1 hour for diagnostic time to hook up the scan tool and check the car. Programming a key is the same procedure basically. It never takes an hour to diagnose a car with a scan tool and it doesn't take an hour to program a key but the book says minimum 1 hour diagnostic time so thats what you pay. 

Welcome to the world of flat-rate time.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Could also be programming and cutting the key.


----------



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

no..95 just for programming the key...

if i want the key, cut, and program, she told me about 200 plus tax.



but the good thing is she's charging me $95 for one or 2 key.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Get on the phone and find a locksmith in your area that does transponder keys. I'm pretty sure they'll be less than $200. Verify up front that they can, in fact, program the keys for your car. They might even make you a deal to cut and program the other key you bought if you buy a key from them.


----------

